# Naruto getting rusty....pathetic



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2015)

Kurama laying down the #truthfacts


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

lmao but didn't that old guy just react to Sasuke's S/T jutsu attack?


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 4, 2015)

This is what happens when you grow too accustomed to family life and peace. Maybe baldy is right about needing war to evolve.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

No shit. 

This is confirmation for everyone who said he wasn't rusty, it was obvious last chapter given Kurama's statement. Naruto's gotten rusty and hell, Sasuke's probably rusty as well. I can't believe I was arguing with people about this last week.  It's obvious they haven't been fighting at their full strength since back in the day.


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

Itachi would definitely troll the two of them


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 4, 2015)

Eh, him and Sasuke are still gods in their verse.

If Salad and ChoCho were not around then they could go full mecha and nuke Shin sr. to oblivion.

They also wanted to interrogate him so they were holding killing intent.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't understand how someone who can constantly train could get rusty. This isn't like Dragon Ball Z where Gohan spent years of not training to get weaker.


----------



## Magnet (Jun 4, 2015)

the plot wouldn't progress if he was on point


----------



## Alkaid (Jun 4, 2015)

Nardo and Sauce got completely trolled. So much for the theories about what their abilities would be at right now after what they showcased in The Last.


----------



## dream (Jun 4, 2015)

Beyond disgraceful.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Its obvious that Naruto and Sasuke were holding back so they wouldn't catch Chocho and Sarada with their best.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2015)

Same is probably true for Sasuke...

Hence no 6T Rinnegan and RSM...

They probably haven't fought for a good decade...


----------



## Amol (Jun 4, 2015)

Trolling at it's finest.
How exactly it is 'pathetic' ?
Atleast try to hide your bias.


----------



## Kai (Jun 4, 2015)

*Naruto confirmed rusty*

They used to say Minato died before he reached his prime, although ironically if he was Hokage long enough he would have become rusty 

If Naruto gets even stronger by the end of Gaiden, we're in for another hell ride.


----------



## LiquidCobra (Jun 4, 2015)

You'd think Naruto with all those clones can use a few to get some training time in. Jesus Christ this guy is a waste of power. All that damn chakra goes to waste on him.


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 4, 2015)

#TidalFacts


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 4, 2015)

Peace is a great thing...


----------



## Sora (Jun 4, 2015)

GohanSyndrome


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 4, 2015)

I personally think it's great , it made Shin's monologue about evolution during peacetime that much more legit. 

He's fucked once they get warmed up though and get rid of the innocent bystanderds.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

I wish I knew who all I was arguing with last week about this but I was telling them constantly that he's gotten rusty, Kurama's comments last chapter should have confirmed that. It's obvious. Naruto and Sasuke haven't gone all out since back in the day and no matter if they keep their skills up, there's no reason to show their true strength hence their rust. It's like any other craft, say rapping. You can write lyrics, work on your flows and song making every day but once you don't do one of the areas, it decreases in quality. 

Naruto is rusty, it's obvious. 

I just really hope this ends all of the "Naruto isn't rusty" crap from last week, thankfully it was said....again.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

Please. 

they were saying "Minato only defeated a kid" "he does not have firepower" or "he only used Kunais" 
yeah, sure.  

I see them totally outclassing him. 
no wonder he was the greatest, and you need Hago-like power to land a hit or 2 on the guy. 
the fucker was too good.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Again, how is it possible for someone who constantly, consistently trains to get rusty? Naruto and Sasuke weren't going anywhere all out for fear of hurting Sarada and Chocho.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm guessing that's why he hasn't shown RSM, and why Sasuke hasn't shown 6T Rinnegan.



SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again, how is it possible for someone who constantly, consistently trains to get rusty? Naruto and Sasuke weren't going anywhere all out for fear of hurting Sarada and Chocho.


----------



## Kai (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again, how is it possible for someone who constantly, consistently trains to get rusty? Naruto and Sasuke weren't going anywhere all out for fear of hurting Sarada and Chocho.


But those were Kurama's words, not words from a villain. Kurama is Naruto's closest companion.



			
				SuperSaiyaman12 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that's why he hasn't shown RSM, and why Sasuke hasn't shown 6T Rinnegan.


Sure they have higher scale powers, but that doesn't mean their lesser or base skills haven't dulled.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again, how is it possible for someone who constantly, consistently trains to get rusty? Naruto and Sasuke weren't going anywhere all out for fear of hurting Sarada and Chocho.



Training and actual battle are two totally different ball parks.

Even in major sports , if a player misses a significant amount of in game time he wont have the same muscle memory as if he were playing all along. It's as simple as Naruto and Sauce having to play back into game shape.

Naruto's been busy governing Konoha, Sasuke has been busy investigating the Kaguya conspiracies.


----------



## Night Spider (Jun 4, 2015)

Too much paperwork, not enough action.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm guessing that's why he hasn't shown RSM, and why Sasuke hasn't shown 6T Rinnegan.


Naruto is in RSM. RSM is the cross eye without the Sage Pigmentation around the eyes.


Kai said:


> But those were Kurama's words, not words from a villain. Kurama is Naruto's closest companion.
> 
> 
> Sure they have higher scale powers, but that doesn't mean their lesser or base skills haven't dulled.


Kurama is being a smart ass. And think about it, how could the two go all out with Sarada and Chocho being there?



Rindaman said:


> Training and actual battle are two totally different ball parks.
> 
> Even in major sports , if a player misses a significant amount of in game time he wont have the same muscle memory as if he were playing all along. It's as simple as Naruto and Sauce having to play back into game shape.
> 
> Naruto's been busy governing Konoha, Sasuke has been busy investigating the Kaguya conspiracies.


Though training usually lets the person keep in the game. Naruto's been governing Konoha, but he still trains a lot. Sasuke seems to be having fought in constant battles from his reaction to Shin Jr.'s attack on him.


----------



## Robotron (Jun 4, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> I personally think it's great , it made Shin's monologue about evolution during peacetime that much more legit.



We need war to evolve for war.


----------



## Addy (Jun 4, 2015)

more like krusty 



Law Trafalgar said:


> Itachi would definitely troll the two of them



this battle was like itachi vs nagato where naruto had the brains of a bucket. now, he is fighting an itachi fanboy and sasuke/naruto have the brains of a bucket.

imagine if they fought the real itachi :amazed


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't understand how someone who can constantly train could get rusty. This isn't like Dragon Ball Z where Gohan spent years of not training to get weaker.



Naruto was busy with paperwork and Sasuke with looking around for clues?

In order to keep in shape one needs to train with people on a similar or higher level. Naruto training with Iruka or Kiba(for example) would hardly help him to keep his combat reflexes at top shape while Iruka and Kiba would certainly improve by having to push themselves to their limits to compete in any way.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

"rusty" in a sense of his battle skills or his alertness not being up to par considering something of that level got to him is what Kurama meant and you know it lol.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 4, 2015)

This was an obvious possibility. But ninjas growing weak isn't necessarily a lasting consequence of Kishimoto's "peace." If the ninja arts could one day be converted into a sport or another form of art that doesn't necessarily involve hateful competition but is done with the same passion as that of a warrior, then physical or battle prowess could still be of primary importance in the decades to come.


----------



## adeshina365 (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto is in RSM. RSM is the cross eye without the Sage Pigmentation around the eyes.



Naruto clearly isn't in full RSM mode.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 4, 2015)

Minato would make both Naruto and Sasuke the meat pie with dozen kunai. Nuff said.

And i perfectly know that they are the strongest characters in the world. Fuck Kishi who make them fodders with single MS (lol)) for lame plot sake.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Eh, him and Sasuke are still gods in their verse.
> 
> If Salad and ChoCho were not around then they could go full mecha and nuke Shin sr. to oblivion.
> 
> They also wanted to interrogate him so they were holding killing intent.


This.
Also I think that both Naruto and Sasuke just need another skirmish like that to not be rusty again.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

What I don't get is how in the bluest of hell did a regular old sword even penetrate Naruto in cloak? Did Shin....swap it or something?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto is literally standing around... = Rusty?? 

Sauce was the one who is fighting....


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Naruto is literally standing around... = Rusty??


Some people took it literally imo I'm quite sure Kurama is referring to his sensory or alertness XD


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

adeshina365 said:


> Naruto clearly isn't in full RSM mode.


Dude. RSM is just the eyes. The cloak and Gudodama are extra. He was in Six Path Sage Mode before even DONNING the cloak in 672.


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Naruto is literally standing around... = Rusty??
> 
> Sauce was the one who is fighting....



better wait for a better translation but they are basically holding back are not not battle aware enough compared to their true ability.
Again it's all PIS to further the plot.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Jun 4, 2015)

We might even have to rename the forums if this shit keeps up


----------



## Harbour (Jun 4, 2015)

I dont understand how author and some readers try to make an excuses for these two's dumbasess.

You can be rusty, but not from the level of "Ate 10 Kage levels on breakfast" to the level "being fucked by single MS ability". Even if you didn't fight long time, you still have the abilities which make you 10times stronger than usual MS user.

So yeah, no excuses for the shitty writing.


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Again, how is it possible for someone who constantly, consistently trains to get rusty? Naruto and Sasuke weren't going anywhere all out for fear of hurting Sarada and Chocho.



Must be nice to live in denial.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

There's no excuse here.. Naruto is literally just standing there the whole time.. .. how can you be rusty when you aren't doing anything at all...

Sauce on the other hand is shitty writing since he is the one moving around


----------



## Hexa (Jun 4, 2015)

The art in this chapter was really poor in some parts (e.g. Naruto's post-stab face). Maybe it's Kishimoto's projection after taking a long break?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Must be nice to live in denial.


Except its not denial. Unless Naruto stopped training cold turkey in the past decade, there's no way he can get 'rusty'.


----------



## Alex Payne (Jun 4, 2015)

At first I was like




But then I


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

Read this chapter a 3rd time and still don't get how......just how lol If sakura can blitz and one shot how in the holy hell did these two not just go "you know what? Fuck it, Chidori!" Or rasengan his ass, too fucking cocky.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 4, 2015)

they are just too tired of fighting


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Except its not denial. Unless Naruto stopped training cold turkey in the past decade, there's no way he can get 'rusty'.



Not having a worthy opponent and training by throwing a few kicks isn't enough for this new guy. His senses have dulled. We also don't know the ratio of his training to paperwork. As hokage, my guess is he attends more meetings and spends time filling out paperwork than fight and train seriously at full power. Either kurama himself said it so that's all we need to know. He's rusty.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 4, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> Read this chapter a 3rd time and still don't get how......just how lol If sakura can blitz and one shot how in the holy hell did these two not just go "you know what? Fuck it, Chidori!" Or rasengan his ass, too fucking cocky.



To be fair, Naruto hasn't moved one step against these pricks...Only way Kishi can believably nerf him.


----------



## Robotron (Jun 4, 2015)

Jeαnne said:


> they are just too tired of fighting



Got to start changing the ninja world from somewhere.

"Peace through superiour firepower."


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

And to make matters weirder and senseless a regular old sword pierced Naruto in his strongest form.....a form stronger than a previous jinchuriki form which laughed off the sword of kusanagi.......just what Kishi? lol


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

Addy said:


> more like krusty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A healthy Itachi intent to kill would put them both in genjutsu and by the time Kurama snaps Naruto and Sasuke sees through it, they're halfway inside the totsuka blade 
Thank you Kishi


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

YMICrazy said:


> Not having a worthy opponent and training by throwing a few kicks isn't enough for this new guy. His senses have dulled. We also don't know the ratio of his training to paperwork. As hokage, my guess is he attends more meetings and spends time filling out paperwork than fight and train seriously at full power. Either kurama himself said it so that's all we need to know. He's rusty.


I don't think its just 'throwing a few kicks' that Naruto does for his training. Maybe because there hasn't been a life or death battle for a long time, or Sarada and Chocho being there means Naruto couldn't go all out?


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> To be fair, Naruto hasn't moved one step against these pricks...Only way Kishi can believably nerf him.


I get that but at the same time the amount of things he could have done to end this instantly is astounding imo.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 4, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> And to make matters weirder and senseless a regular old sword pierced Naruto in his strongest form.....a form stronger than a previous jinchuriki form which laughed off the sword of kusanagi.......just what Kishi? lol



We've only seen him block stuff with Kurama's chakra construct or partial transformations though, even during The War.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2015)

God powers wasted on 2 chuunin levels...smfh


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 4, 2015)

That was quite the commentary despite Naruto figuring out how the mechanics of Shin Senior's MS worked though.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

Rindaman said:


> We've only seen him block stuff with Kurama's chakra construct or partial transformations though, even during The War.


4 tails vs orochimaru?? Saving Hinata during the war in KCM? In this chapter he's got a cloak armed and ready a sword should have no business touching him let alone piercing him unless this shin guy has some swapping ability like sasuke.

This chapter was PIS to the max lol


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

Maybe people have been severely underestimating the power of the mangekyou sharingan


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

And overestimating their powers, don't forget the pebble and shuriken analogy bBlack Zetsu was preaching earlier.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Naruto is literally standing around... = Rusty??
> 
> Sauce was the one who is fighting....


Maybe Kurama wanted Naruto to be much careful next time so that's why he is messed up with him a little.


After all Naruto even sensed two similar attacks before,done by Shin's ocular power, and stopped them with no problem....perhaps that's what Kurama was trying to say to Naruto:he should have been more careful just like before.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

I do however believe Kurama wasn't referring to his overall power but rather his alertness or sensory like I've been saying that's something I won't disbelieve.


----------



## Azol (Jun 4, 2015)

When you see Sakura doing better than these two, you can tell that this manga became nonsense.

When I read the spoilers I couldn't believe it. I'll go back reading part 1 where they seemed to be both better than in this Gaiden.


----------



## Tapion (Jun 4, 2015)

He's not letting them go godmode cause he realised that's stupid. If you notice, so far all the fights have been tactical-ish.

why didn't the sauce put up Susanoo tho instead of using his body?


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

Because Kishi? lol


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 4, 2015)

Tapion said:


> He's not letting them go godmode cause he realised that's stupid. If you notice, so far all the fights have been tactical-ish.
> 
> why didn't the sauce put up Susanoo tho instead of using his body?



This. 

A lot of this woulda been averted if Kishi even allowed Naruto to move against them in BM mode.  He's faster than anyone there.


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 4, 2015)

I can believe kurama when he say naruto is rusty in a sense.

Dude just make sasuke's blade fly from sasuke's hand to naruto's gut and naruto did.....what?

With the feats war arc naruto showed he would have reacted to that, blocked it, then break the sword on his knee and throw it in the enemies face.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

Kurama could also make a cloak without Naruto's permission. like that one time in the war arc ..


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't think one should deny he's "rusty" but rusty in terms of what exactly? Should be clarified imo.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

Regardless how Naruto and Sasuke did against this guy and regardless of what mode Naruto's in....regardless of the fact that Naruto and Sasuke were trying to get some intel instead of actual fighting....

The words "Naruto is rusty" has come up 3 times in the past few chapters. 

The fact people are making excuses for that is hilarious. Just go ahead and admit he's rusty. If he can't even use his time to fulfill all of his son's needs what makes you think he's out there training as hard and as long as he was as a kid? Same with Sasuke, there's no need for them to be doing the hard intense training of the past hence their rust. 

Finally this, some of you need to understand that if you're a fan of a character, be a fan of their faults as well. Naruto is rusty so accept that. The fact people just won't outright say "ok, he's rusty, I'll admit it" just proves people aren't truly fans of Naruto as a character but rather Naruto as the "rawr I'm a mega-strong juggernaut I can't be touched" part of his character of the past. 

He's rusty. How it happened is up for debate but Naruto is rusty. Just accept it as a fan of his character and then move on.


----------



## falconzx (Jun 4, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> I don't think one should deny he's "rusty" but rusty in terms of what exactly? Should be clarified imo.



In his fighting capability, what else ?

Dude should've been able to dodge that


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2015)

rusty is one thing but this chapter was a performance from these two i'd barely expect from them in Part 1....


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Regardless how Naruto and Sasuke did against this guy and regardless of what mode Naruto's in....regardless of the fact that Naruto and Sasuke were trying to get some intel instead of actual fighting....
> 
> Words "Naruto is rusty" has come up 3 times in the past few chapters.
> 
> ...



Finally a reasonable Naruto fan who doesn't bitch and moan and make excuses 
Everything you said is spot on.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2015)

Seriously though, look at what happens to boxers who have been out of professional combat for extended periods, they take a while to warm up. Power and ability wise he more than likely hasn't diminished but his instinct and sharpness took a hit.

It contrasts him dodging Obito's sneak attack at the last second. Constant battle had his body ready to react at a moments notice, and a mind that picked up on the openings seen by the enemy.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Regardless how Naruto and Sasuke did against this guy and regardless of what mode Naruto's in....regardless of the fact that Naruto and Sasuke were trying to get some intel instead of actual fighting....
> 
> The words "Naruto is rusty" has come up 3 times in the past few chapters.
> 
> ...


Since it does not make any lick of sense for Naruto and Ssauke to get rusty given their characterization. Kurama is being a smart ass and Naruto went up against the technique that he compared to Sasuke's Amenotejikara. You know, the blade teleported RIGHT INTO HIS STOMACH and he didn't make one offensive move during the fight.

Yet Kurama, who just wants to fight now, says he's rusty and we're supposed to take it at face value with no rhyme or reason?


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

falconzx said:


> In his fighting capability, what else ?
> 
> Dude should've been able to dodge that


I know I'm saying people should clarify what they mean because it seems like people are associating kurama's words with "whelp nardo is weak and slow as shit now" which I don't believe, I think he's rusty in a sense of battle awareness because the scene coincides with what happened.

Naruto was standing there protecting sarada and sasuke's blade was manipulated by shin and got to naruto without naruto noticing, then Kurama practically says his performance was pathetic or "rusty". I don't think he really majorly "lost" anything I just think he's out of practice *shrugs*


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 4, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> I know I'm saying people should clarify what they mean because it seems like people are associated kurama's words with "whelp nardo is weak and slow as shit now" which I don't believe,* I think he's rusty in a sense of battle awareness because the scene coincides with what happened.*
> 
> Naruto was standing there protecting sarada and sasuke's blade was manipulated by shin and got to naruto without naruto noticing, then Kurama practically says his performance was pathetic or "rusty". I don't think he really majorly "lost" anything I just think he's out of practice *shrugs*



The bold is exactly what it is. When you look at naruto's sensing and reaction feats during the war it just glaringly obvious. Naruto still got all the crazy power sure but he's not at the peak of his game mentally here.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 4, 2015)

HAHAHA always feels good to be right 

I knew for a fact that Naruto & Sasuke'd be suspect to power deflation. 
They'r both trash now, compared to war arc. 
They are both thinking "fuck peace."


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto effortlessly defends against attacks for the past two chapters, gets caught off guard by Sasuke's sword teleporting into his gut, and Kurama says he's rusty? Seriously, a rusty person would have been taken out by the first thing or need to dodge.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> The bold is exactly what it is. When you look at naruto's sensing and reaction feats during the war it just glaringly obvious. Naruto still got all the crazy power sure but he's not at the peak of his game mentally here.



he reacted to the surprise attack twice tho. 
tho it couldn't be helped, Sasuke was right next to him. Tho, it still does not make much sense that's the sword went through him.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto effortlessly defends against attacks for the past two chapters, gets caught off guard by Sasuke's sword teleporting into his gut, and Kurama says he's rusty? Seriously, a rusty person would have been taken out by the first thing or need to dodge.



Kurama has high expectations of naruto since the war. ALWAYS BE ON GUARD. He probably felt too safe in his kurama avatar cacoon to even consider a friendly fire attack by MS manipulation. His mindset and guard is rusty to kurama's expectations.


----------



## Savage (Jun 4, 2015)

Shouldn't Naruto not moving be a sign of his rust? I can't think of a fight where Naruto was present and took a complete back seat.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2015)

Side note, Madara was a fucking animal; fighting was in his blood. Final years were spent hooked to a machine,  but when he awoke from his slumber he kicked ass without skipping a beat.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 4, 2015)

Characters fought Juubi, Rikudo Madara, Rikudo Obito and Kaguya *cant be* rusted into someone who cant defeat properly two fodders with only one decent MS jutsu. 
Even if they didnt want to use their full power, even their 50% of power make them 10 times stronger than any MS user.
Seriously, they show even less battle proficiency, than Killer Bee, Tobirama, Minato, Hashirama - each of those who easily shat on MS users with even two eye powers, also without even using their full potential. 
Thats lame.


----------



## Lucky7 (Jun 4, 2015)

This is Salad and the Uchiha's Gaiden, y'all. Naruto can't outshine Sasuke, and it's Sasuke's time to look cool and show off. Any nerfing, downplaying, or casual incompetence of Naruto's character is only collateral damage, nothing permanent


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

YMICrazy said:


> Kurama has high expectations of naruto since the war. ALWAYS BE ON GUARD. He probably felt too safe in his kurama avatar cacoon to even consider a friendly fire attack by MS manipulation. His mindset and guard is rusty to kurama's expectations.


How is one supposed to guard a sword teleporting out of your comrade's hands and appearing in your gut?


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

blackguyinpinksuit said:


> The bold is exactly what it is. When you look at naruto's sensing and reaction feats during the war it just glaringly obvious. Naruto still got all the crazy power sure but he's not at the peak of his game mentally here.


Exactly. I feel like he's still crazy powerful and fast as shit but his battle skills as kurama himself said have become rusty.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 4, 2015)

Does it rhyme with "crusty"?


----------



## Shinobu (Jun 4, 2015)

I remember a thread in the KL (?) about the question how to deal with the uber-OP-characters Sasuke and Naruto.

Now this is the simple answer: Let them get rusty.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> How is one supposed to guard a sword teleporting out of your comrade's hands and appearing in your gut?



Didn't look like teleportation to me. Looked more like weapon manipulation and control. If it was teleportation why not just teleport a shuriken in naruto's brain?


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto gets caught off guard and stabbed by a sword. Kurama states he is rusty, Naruto fans "he didn't mean he was actually rusty".
Jesus Christ, talk about living in denial, pathetic to the highest degree. Just accept it and look forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

It has nothing to do with being rusty. It's massive PIS. Sasuke was literally right next to Sarada and could've easily used susanoo to protect them both but didn't. 

In the actual fight Sasuke destroyed both of them. Then PIS kicked in and Naruto and Sasuke were fucked.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 4, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Side note, Madara was a fucking animal; fighting was in his blood. Final years were spent hooked to a machine,  but when he awoke from his slumber he kicked ass without skipping a beat.



Madara was a walking plot device.

During the war he had a stronger plot shield than Naruto and Sauce combined.


----------



## Azula (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto should have thought of the possibility that the people surrounding him are too incompetent that their weapons would be hijacked for friendly fire.


----------



## Savage (Jun 4, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Naruto gets caught off guard and stabbed by a sword. Kurama states he is rusty, Naruto fans "he didn't mean he was actually rusty".
> Jesus Christ, talk about living in denial, pathetic to the highest degree. Just accept it and look forward to the next chapter.



Let's not forget he was in "RSM" mode as well.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It has nothing to do with being rusty. It's massive PIS. Sasuke was literally right next to Sarada and could've easily used susanoo to protect them both but didn't.
> 
> In the actual fight Sasuke destroyed both of them. Then PIS kicked in and Naruto and Sasuke were fucked.



Most of us know this but Kishi is giving us the excuse of "rusty" in order to make it more believable when it's clear that he just wants to create tension without heavily nerfing them or overpowering this bald guy.


----------



## StickaStick (Jun 4, 2015)

Not really pathetic, as how is he realistically expected to avoid becoming rusty without fighting actual threats?


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> Naruto gets caught off guard and stabbed by a sword. Kurama states he is rusty, Naruto fans "he didn't mean he was actually rusty".
> Jesus Christ, talk about living in denial, pathetic to the highest degree. Just accept it and look forward to the next chapter.


I don't think anyone is arguing he's not rusty, again it seems like people are associating "Your battle skills are growing rusty" with "Hey naruto you're pretty much<<<<<<<<<War arc now" which is quite silly imo.


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

Savage said:


> Let's not forget he was in "RSM" mode as well.



That makes it even better


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing he's not rusty, again it seems like people are associating "Your battle skills are growing rusty" with "Hey naruto you're pretty much<<<<<<<<<War arc now" which is quite silly imo.



That super saiyan dude keeps telling anyone who'll listen that Kurama's statement isn't literal. 
"Kurama is being a smart ass"

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 4, 2015)

bah, be sure that by the end of the Boruto movie they will be all 100% again


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 4, 2015)

Law Trafalgar said:


> That super saiyan dude keeps telling anyone who'll listen that Kurama's statement isn't literal.
> "Kurama is being a smart ass"
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Kurama does have a history of mocking Naruto even when they are friends, Law Trafalgar. Not only that, nothing these last few chapters shows he's been weaker than he was in the War or The Last. For all we know, the translation of that page is also off.

Stop being a smart ass yourself.


----------



## Savage (Jun 4, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> I don't think anyone is arguing he's not rusty, again it seems like people are associating "Your battle skills are growing rusty" with "Hey naruto you're pretty much<<<<<<<<<War arc now" which is quite silly imo.



Naruto is probably less than his war arc self currently. If he has the same, if not more power, and is using it less efficiently then naruto has indeed become rusty/<<<<<war arc. There is literally no dancing around that. Hell Kurama intentions are pretty explicit.

Hopefully they both shake this rust off. I'm tired of kurama bagging on my boy.


----------



## Narutossss (Jun 4, 2015)

naruto and sasuke were krusty as fuck this chapter no excuses.


----------



## Meat (Jun 4, 2015)

12 years of peace, married life, paper works and mmorpg on his laptop made Naruto rusty.


----------



## Savage (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Kurama does have a history of mocking Naruto even when they are friends, Law Trafalgar. Not only that, nothing these last few chapters shows he's been weaker than he was in the War or The Last. For all we know, the translation of that page is also off.
> 
> Stop being a smart ass yourself.



Look up Tsunade vs Kabuto


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

Savage said:


> Naruto is probably less than his war arc self currently. If he has the same, if not more power, and is using it less efficiently then naruto has indeed become rusty/<<<<<war arc. There is literally no dancing around that. Hell Kurama intentions are pretty explicit.
> 
> Hopefully they both shake this rust off. I'm tired of kurama bagging on my boy.


Yeah I agree with his skills being rusty, that's basically what I'm trying to explain to SuperSaiyan XD


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since it does not make any lick of sense for Naruto and Ssauke to get rusty given their characterization. Kurama is being a smart ass and Naruto went up against the technique that he compared to Sasuke's Amenotejikara. You know, the blade teleported RIGHT INTO HIS STOMACH and he didn't make one offensive move during the fight.
> 
> Yet Kurama, who just wants to fight now, says he's rusty and we're supposed to take it at face value with no rhyme or reason?





SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Naruto effortlessly defends against attacks for the past two chapters, gets caught off guard by Sasuke's sword teleporting into his gut, and Kurama says he's rusty? Seriously, a rusty person would have been taken out by the first thing or need to dodge.



You don't get it. 

Kurama's first comments to Naruto in the Gaiden were about Naruto fighting after a great while. Those words informed us of the fact that Naruto's been off his shit and this is a very rare thing for him to do. Naruto agreed with Kurama. You can't debate this. The next comments refer to Naruto being rusty which Naruto agreed with as well. What does this mean? Those first comments pretty much refer to Naruto being rusty. You get rusty by not practicing said skills. Since Naruto hasn't done this in a while it makes perfect sense for him to be rusty so why are you arguing this? It's like any other skill whether it be boxing, basketball, being a musician, it applies to any skill you have to work on constantly to improve your craft. If Kurama and Naruto agreed to it, who are you to disagree? People were already predicting this, we've said it but each and every week you say it's not happening and now the same applies to this chapter. You're refusing to agree with the constant comments in regards to Naruto's strength because "Naruto being rusty" isn't a Naruto you want. Kishi's had Naruto and Kurama stating the fact, he's showing us how Naruto's a little rusty as well. 

What will it take for you to actually admit it? There's nothing else that needs to be said about it. 

And again I stick by my comment, if Naruto can't even spend as much time as his son wants and he's always busy with his duties, what makes you think he can train as hard as a long as he was training before he was Hokage? That's what you're not even explaining. Given Naruto and Sasuke's characterization, it does make perfect sense that they're rusty. Naruto's busy doing Hokage duties and being a father and husband. He doesn't have the time to train as much as he did when he was a kid and his schedule was mostly free. That's how it is for adults. We don't have as much time compared to when we were children and mostly had to worry about school because we have actual careers. Sasuke applies as well considering he's been doing this Kaguya thing the entire time but you know what's the glaring part of this whole thing? Naruto and Sasuke don't have Akatsuki, Obito nor each other as enemies to want to get strong enough to defeat anymore. They're now friends who, while they're still rivals, don't worry about that. Look at what Sasuke said when he was in Konoha, he wasn't getting stronger at the rate he wanted because he figured he was going soft. He has duties to deal with as an adult and given they're already the strongest alive it makes perfect sense. 

At the end of the day, you refuse to admit that they're soft no matter how many comments and evidence is given simply because "Naruto being soft" isn't a Naruto you like. If you're truly a fan of his character then man up and start assuming Kurama, the number 1 person who would know Naruto was going soft, wouldn make that assessment and also know that Naruto, the guy who'd know his own skills, would know where he's presently at too. 

That's all it is.

If you still continue to disagree with this after everything that's been shown, said in the Gaiden and after everything I've said then don't bother even responding to me. As an Uzumaki Naruto fan myself, the number 1 thing I hate aren't Naruto haters but Naruto fans who don't love the character for his faults whether it's being rusty or messing up, it's those fans who are only obsessed with how physically strong Naruto is and they want him to be the strongest as if he were Goku. If that's you refusing to admit it then I'm done here. 
​


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 4, 2015)

I think that Naruto just needs another battle like that to not be rusty anymore.There's no need to worry too much about this,btw.

If the future enemy,scarier than Kaguya,really comes then we all should expect Naruto to be top notch again in no time.Same with Sasuke.


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 4, 2015)

Glutamminajr said:


> I think that Naruto just needs another battle like that to not be rusty anymore.There's no need to worry too much about this,btw.
> 
> If the future enemy,scarier than Kaguya,really comes then we all should expect Naruto to be top notch again in no time.Same with Sasuke.



In the future it's very likely they're going down to let Bolt and Salad shine. This is a given. Though this will likely happen around the end if this becomes a full series.


----------



## boohead (Jun 4, 2015)

This is more embarassing for both naruto/sasuke than being caught in a gay affair with each other.


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 4, 2015)

Idk about the whole agenda going around right now suggesting they're weaker,i'd say it's more they haven't been forced to get serious in a long while which would make anyone rusty but these two things are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

Once they get serious it'll be all better anyway, this chapter was weird because Kurama stated he's rusty but at the same time kishi is pretty much implying they're not taking them serious get what I mean? Anyway I don't see them weaker in pwoerzzz or anything like that I just see them well...rusty lol


----------



## Six (Jun 4, 2015)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> You don't get it.
> 
> Kurama's first comments to Naruto in the Gaiden were about Naruto fighting after a great while. Those words informed us of the fact that Naruto's been off his shit and this is a very rare thing for him to do. Naruto agreed with Kurama. You can't debate this. The next comments refer to Naruto being rusty which Naruto agreed with as well. What does this mean? Those first comments pretty much refer to Naruto being rusty. You get rusty by not practicing said skills. Since Naruto hasn't done this in a while it makes perfect sense for him to be rusty so why are you arguing this? It's like any other skill whether it be boxing, basketball, being a musician, it applies to any skill you have to work on constantly to improve your craft. If Kurama and Naruto agreed to it, who are you to disagree? People were already predicting this, we've said it but each and every week you say it's not happening and now the same applies to this chapter. You're refusing to agree with the constant comments in regards to Naruto's strength because "Naruto being rusty" isn't a Naruto you want. Kishi's had Naruto and Kurama stating the fact, he's showing us how Naruto's a little rusty as well.
> 
> ...





You give hope for the Naruto Uzumaki fandom


----------



## Rindaman (Jun 4, 2015)

jonnty6 said:


> Once they get serious it'll be all better anyway, this chapter was weird because Kurama stated he's rusty but at the same time kishi is pretty much implying they're not taking them serious get what I mean? Anyway I don't see them weaker in pwoerzzz or anything like that I just see them well...rusty lol



Just the way Sasuke, Naruto and even Sakura herself were indifferent to her getting captured was weird. They're all acting casual which only enforces none of them have gotten serious yet.


----------



## vagnard (Jun 4, 2015)

People. Stop trying to rationalize Kishi's bad writing. Even if they didn't train they are so above everyone else that fodder telekinesis from poor man's Shisui shouldn't matter. 

Naruto in regular SM has tanked way more than a sword stab with little impulse. Now he was in RS mode. Sasuke could activated Susanoo or counter the knifes with his Chidori sword just like he did with his regular katana few moments ago. 

This is Kishi being Kishi. Nothing more. This is no different than Sorbet nearly killing Goku with a regular laser beam.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 4, 2015)

yup naruto is rusty, kyuubi Naruto hit the nail on the wall. Its not a big deal to be honest. Naruto bounces back always. Not bothered, trivial matter. Plot has to progress in some form or shape


----------



## DeK3iDE (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't understand how someone who can constantly train could get rusty. This isn't like Dragon Ball Z where Gohan spent years of not training to get weaker.


idk what to say if you think Naruto having a clone mess around with Bolt was him seriously training.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 4, 2015)

The best part was Naruto telling Sarada she didn't see much yet and then this epic fail.

Indeed pathetic.


----------



## vagnard (Jun 4, 2015)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> idk what to say if you think Naruto having a clone mess around with Bolt was him seriously training.



Clones transfer all the knowledge/training to the original after they are dispelled. Naruto could easily have been training all the time while doing Hokage duties.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 4, 2015)

Also what is interesting that Kurama can see everything that happens around Naruto. Hinata is into threesome after all


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 4, 2015)

There's no excuse being made for sasuke. Not sure why his names brought up her.

There's only valid excuse for naruto. The rustiness only applys to naruto. Naruto has actually done no fighting. He just in KCM standing still watching everything happen all this time doing partial shapes.

There is several inconsistences because SM naruto fell off into mountain of spikes unharmed. Kyuubi shroud on fodders tanked juubi nature attack. But naruto cant tank a katana  

Its sloppy writing, I don't know why kishi & his team didn't create better smarter scenarios. 
But it is what it is. Once again everytime sasuke jumps forward shit goes bad.

This is over in 5-6 chapters.All of a sudden next chapters he's gonna floor everyone makes no sense. This aint the way to write kishi 

Kurama is just straight trolling naruto which is hilarious.


----------



## ThunderCunt (Jun 4, 2015)

Karuma loves to trash talk but then again he is mostly right about it.


----------



## Source (Jun 4, 2015)

"can't tank a katana"

You do realize that it was lunged at him with telekinesis, right? 

It just means Baldy's telekinesis is that powerful. Also, kind of off-topic, but his ability is underwhelming as fuck.


----------



## MR T (Jun 4, 2015)

I do not see how they were rusty, That Katana ST thing seemed impossible to dodge, specially first time seeing it, they got away ya, but that was bound to happen no matter how serious the Sauce n Naruto got.


----------



## Black Mirror (Jun 4, 2015)

MR T said:


> *I do not see how they were rusty*, That Katana ST thing seemed impossible to dodge, specially first time seeing it, they got away ya, but that was bound to happen no matter how serious the Sauce n Naruto got.



You disagree with Kurama and Naruto?


----------



## Obitroll (Jun 4, 2015)

Training with Burrito and much inferior sparring partners/opponents doesn't count. Even in fighting games, let alone in martial arts, if I train with someone who is far too below me, not only will I get rusty in time, but I will also develop a lot of bad habits (getting reckless due to ease, letting my guard down ect) 

This is legit apart maybe from Sasuke not using susano'o. And it also doesn't mean that they haven't developed any new jutsus (though with Kishi, I doubt it). Just give nardo and saske some time


----------



## runsakurarun (Jun 4, 2015)

This happens in real life too. Technical skills _may_ get replaced with management skills (paper work, budget and people skills). You can see it in the Sakura light novel with Kakashi engaging in politics and executive leadership rather than combat. 

Now we know what the stagnation title means. This is a wake up call for Naruto.


----------



## TheGreen1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Source said:


> "can't tank a katana"
> 
> You do realize that it was lunged at him with telekinesis, right?
> 
> It just means Baldy's telekinesis is that powerful. Also, kind of off-topic, but his ability is underwhelming as fuck.



You know what? He reminds me a bit of a more effective Konan.


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 4, 2015)

4 tail narto tanked kusanagi before


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> 4 tail narto tanked kusanagi before



from Oro

Sasuke was hacking and slashing Juudara with his :ignoramus


----------



## Gabe (Jun 4, 2015)

He need to get the rust off or how will he do vs the treat kaguya was making an army for.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto hasn't even bothered to move a single inch in battle yet. He just stands there and let's Kurama's power do all the work. Rusty doesn't even cut it. He's comparatively turned into some fat old guy with a recliner and a remote .


----------



## Edo Madara (Jun 4, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> from Oro
> 
> Sasuke was hacking and slashing Juudara with his :ignoramus



That bullshit too


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> That bullshit too



how so?


----------



## Hamaru (Jun 4, 2015)

Regardless of being rusty, the way he was dealt with was weak.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 4, 2015)

Fan o Flight said:


> Naruto hasn't even bothered to move a single inch in battle yet. He just stands there and let's Kurama's power do all the work. Rusty doesn't even cut it. He's comparatively turned into some fat old guy with a recliner and a remote .



this is true. Whats retarded next battle he'll just own and rusty talk wont make sense.


----------



## Eylandos (Jun 4, 2015)

Very disappointing to say the least. Naruto and Sasuke are shown to be extremely powerful ninja, yet they can't even take out this fodder without both of them getting injured. Kishi wanted Sakura to get her shine and he did in the worst possible way possible.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

Fan o Flight said:


> Naruto hasn't even bothered to move a single inch in battle yet. He just stands there and let's Kurama's power do all the work. Rusty doesn't even cut it. He's comparatively turned into some fat old guy with a recliner and a remote .



Sounds like Susanooitis. 

Anyway, a sword to the gut means nothing to the guy, even Kurama said the same. I wouldn't call it rusty considering if that's all the damage this guy can do to a "rusty" Naruto then yeah, he's fucked. It seems more like Naruto is just shocked to have actually taken a hit in such a long time.

And Sasuke conveniently forgot Susanoo. Which was complete bs.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 4, 2015)

We all wonder before the Gaiden how Kishi is going to handle demigod characters in the world where everyone are much weaker.

Now we have clear answer - with ASSPULL.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Jun 4, 2015)

Where is Madara when we need him to show how a true god fights even after coming back from the dead

What can make one rustier than being dead?


----------



## vered (Jun 4, 2015)

Eylandos said:


> Very disappointing to say the least. Naruto and Sasuke are shown to be extremely powerful ninja, yet they can't even take out this fodder without both of them getting injured. Kishi wanted Sakura to get her shine and he did in the worst possible way possible.



Well at least Kishi gave Naruto an excuse(battle sense grown dull) though sasuke not using Susanoo has no viable explanation.
I'm pretty sure the next time they face him, they will suddenly remember their powers/abilities and dispatch him quickly. still this whole chapter was a classic case of PIS.


----------



## Eliyua23 (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto just pulled a fucking sword out of his stomach like it was a mosquito bite lets not exaggerate here


----------



## Meat (Jun 4, 2015)

If only Naruto stop juggling Hinata's breast for once and continue training, he wouldn't be this rusty.


----------



## Zef (Jun 4, 2015)

Eliyua23 said:


> Naruto just pulled a fucking sword out of his stomach like it was a mosquito bite lets not exaggerate here



Yeah,  after falling to his knees , and sweating profusely. 


All I know is I better not see shit about Naruto being stronger then Sasuke.He was like a fish out of water throughout the entire chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 4, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Where is Madara when we need him to show how a true god fight even after coming back from the dead
> 
> What can make one rustier than being dead?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Sasuke got gang banged by Ron Popeil with the Ginsu Cutlery brigade. He forgot about Susanoo and had to be saved by Sakura. He let his sword get grabbed and marked by the enemy. It was his sword that injured Naruto. That's as pathetic as it gets.


----------



## Indra (Jun 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> Yeah,  after falling to his knees , and sweating profusely.
> 
> 
> All I know is I better not see shit about Naruto being stronger then Sasuke.He was like a fish out of water throughout the entire chapter.


Kishimoto is just setting for that to happen though.

Someone is about to wank Naruto and call him the next best thing since pie. Think Sasuke got his turn nicely this chapter.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

Meat said:


> If only Naruto stop juggling Hinata's breast for once and continue training, he wouldn't be this rusty.



That seems like perfectly viable training thank you very much. Hinata just needs up the intensity.


----------



## Zef (Jun 4, 2015)

The fact that BSM (or RSM since fanboys insist) Naruto not only didn't sense Sasuke's sword, but got impaled by it in his chakra mode is pathetic in, and of itself. 
Thank God Sasuke didn't have Kusanagi during VOTE, or Naruto would have been fodderized like he was here.


On top of all that. Naruto literally just sat there, watched Sasuke do all the work, and then proceeded to hype Sasuke. Even agreed to let Sasuke handle everything while he guarded the children. 

The damage to Naruto's credibility as a shinobi is done.
Susano'o, or not. Sasuke has the excuse of protecting his daughter. I could argue that his body moved on it's own without thinking. 

But Naruto's excuse?


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> Sasuke got gang banged by Ron Popeil with the Ginsu Cutlery brigade. He forgot about Susanoo and had to be saved by Sakura. He let his sword get grabbed and marked by the enemy. It was his sword that injured Naruto. That's as pathetic as it gets.


Yeah.I love how people don't want to talk about that.:rofl
You would think that with his rinnegan he should have been able to notice that his katana was marked or something...

Mmm...Kishimoto used too much PIS in this chapter...


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

Glutamminajr said:


> Yeah.I love how people don't want to talk about that.:rofl
> You would think that with his rinnegan he should have been able to notice that his katana was marked or something...



How exactly would he know his katana was marked? Sasuke is not all knowing despite so many people thinking he should be. He didn't see Shin Sr. place a mark on his blade so of course he's not going to know.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> *How exactly would he know his katana was marked?* Sasuke is not all knowing despite so many people thinking he should be. He didn't see Shin Sr. place a mark on his blade so of course he's not going to know.


His Sharingan should've seen it and read through the fuuinjutsu, since that's the purpose of the Sharingan and Shin's palm was right in front of his face.


----------



## clydu91 (Jun 4, 2015)

Edo Madara said:


> 4 tail narto tanked kusanagi before



Damn, it's almost as if he's trying to protect a kid from any harm or something.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> His Sharingan should've seen it and read through the fuuinjutsu, since that's the purpose of the Sharingan and Shin's palm was right in front of his face.



Implying Sasuke is supposed to have any idea what the seal on his palm is meant for.  You can't anticipate something you have absolutely no knowledge of to begin with. 

You're severely reaching.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> How exactly would he know his katana was marked?



Sauce can see chakra.  remember what deidara did....



> You can't anticipate something you have absolutely no knowledge of to begin with.



He doesn't need to know what the seal is capable of... he just need to be aware that there's suppose to be a lingering chakra on his sword..


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Implying Sasuke is supposed to have any idea what the seal on his palm is meant for.  You can't anticipate something you have absolutely no knowledge of to begin with.
> 
> You're severely reaching.


That's the stated Sharingan ability. It reads through all ninjutsu. Fuuinjutsu is just a subheading of ninjutsu. He's read through other fuuinjutsu before. How the fuck does he suddenly not have that ability?


----------



## MS81 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just like kakashi getting rusty during the chuunin exam.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> That's the stated Sharingan ability. It reads through all ninjutsu. Fuuinjutsu is just a subheading of ninjutsu. He's read through other fuuinjutsu before. How the fuck does he suddenly not have that ability?



It doesn't give insight to what the ability actually does.  The sharingan predicts movements and allows one to counter it, not give one innate knowledge of a certain jutsu.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 4, 2015)

Well, it's not like anyone can give him a challenge these days.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> That's the stated Sharingan ability. It reads through all ninjutsu. Fuuinjutsu is just a subheading of ninjutsu. He's read through other fuuinjutsu before. How the fuck does he suddenly not have that ability?



Um yes, when the jutsu is being performed. Simply marking a weapon and not doing anything else tells the sharingan squat. It doesn't come in with a built in tech db that tells what the tech does upon sight of something.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> Um yes, when the jutsu is being performed. Simply marking a weapon and not doing anything else tells the sharingan squat. It doesn't come in with a built in tech db that tells what the tech does upon sight of something.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> The fact that BSM (or RSM since fanboys insist) Naruto not only didn't sense Sasuke's sword, but got impaled by it in his chakra mode is pathetic in, and of itself.
> Thank God Sasuke didn't have Kusanagi during VOTE, or Naruto would have been fodderized like he was here.
> 
> 
> ...



Blames naruto.for sasuke not finishing the fight.He ambushed.

Blames naruto for sasuke getting the sword tagged by baldy. This all happened because sasuke jumped in when the opponent *was not even attacking him.*

Why did sasuke jump into naruto's shroud. What a bitch 

Sasuke's a fuck up. Naruto gave him the floor. As a result everyone got hurt. Kagerutobeen playing his old man status of just stand still and chill gather data. Sasuke fighting genin level jumping in doing his best moves not looking at opponents. Now baldy owns his sword.

All these events happened because sasuke jumped in. The guy cant lead people in fights. People get recked .His fail ratio is too high.

Team shitbird vs bee
kaguya fight.
Juubi form changes
obito
juubito

Classic sasuke fail orders with him trying to lead. Trying to blame naruto for a fight sasuke couldn't finish


----------



## Nomar (Jun 4, 2015)

It seems Kishi has forgotten the level of durability he has established against swords for Naruto. This should never have pierced him at all. Unless someone is insanely powerful like Madara. Nobody wielding a sword should be piercing Naruto's cloak.

Or even that he shouldn't have gotten on his knees after such a small injury since even 0 tails young Naruto brushed off a much graver wound without any sign of distress.

I can go on and on but this was just absolutely pathetic on both Naruto and Sasuke's part. I would post pictures but I can't yet.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jun 4, 2015)

Welp that stab was like a pin prick with Naruto's vitality. He should definitely be more awake moving forward though but yeah Kurama wouldn't miss an opportunity to bust his chops. 

 He hasn't done jack yet and he even stated that Sasuke hasn't either. This new guy hasn't done anything dangerous enough to constitute panic though but yeah again, wake up chief.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto...
even Sakura is showing him up now
before long even little salad will have him in awe


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> It doesn't give insight to what the ability actually does.  The sharingan predicts movements and allows one to counter it, not give one innate knowledge of a certain jutsu.


Wtf are you talking about?

Sharingan prediction has nothing to do with Sharingan insight. They're separate abilities. Sharingan's prediction only works with movement. Insight is active whenever the Sharingan is and is what allows him to see clearly. He's had it since his Sharingan first activated, as opposed three tomoe when prediction showed up.

Sasuke *read through* Deidara's hand signs and noticed they were earth hand signs. He recalled when Kakashi's fuuinjutsu and immediately understood how to reverse it and brought back Orochimaru. Itachi's sharingan "decrypted" Konan's genjutsu and reversed it. 

No, it's not like a HUD in a MMO, but if he has good knowledge of fuuinjutsu (which he does) his sharingan should tell him exactly what he's looking at.

*In any case,* he would've *had to have seen* the seal on his palm. He would've *had to have seen* Shin grab his sword with the same hand. He should've *known* Shin was trying to touch him with a mysterious seal and only ended up touching his *sword*.* If he weren't rusty* he should've at least *wondered* what the hell that seal was for and examined his sword, *rather than just forgetting all about it.*,

Meanwhile, people are trolling Naruto when he sure as hell didn't see the seal on the sword and wouldn't have anticipated a threat from what is essentially Sasuke. People seem to forget reflexes can't necessarily react faster than *Jutsu activation,* which is what Shin attacked with. This has been true all throughout Naruto. *Jutsu activation* easily matches every single speedster in the manga.


----------



## Nomar (Jun 4, 2015)

Kaguya, Madara and Toneri are facepalming hard from the afterlife.

edit: Oh wait forgot they let Toneri live.


----------



## N120 (Jun 4, 2015)

Sasuke should look after his own kids. Naruto shouldn't have to deal with all this drama, he's got a village to run.

And Sakura needs to stop chasing Sarada away.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> Wtf are you talking about?
> 
> Sharingan prediction has nothing to do with Sharingan insight. They're separate abilities. Sharingan's prediction only works with movement. Insight is active whenever the Sharingan is and is what allows him to see clearly. He's had it since his Sharingan first activated, as opposed three tomoe when prediction showed up.
> 
> ...



The sharingan isn't going to tell him anything, much less what the seal on Shin Sr. palm is specifically for.  It does not give you innate knowledge of a technique that's not even being used in anyway. Tagging a sword with a seal doesn't give the sharingan a damn thing to work with as ShadowReij said. There's no way he'd know what that seal was for, much less have an idea his sword was going to be tagged with it. 

All you're doing is reaching to fan-fiction levels to try and downplay because some people are downplaying your precious Naruto.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> The sharingan isn't going to tell him anything, much less what the seal on Shin Sr. palm is specifically for.  It does not give you innate knowledge of a technique that's not even being used in anyway. Tagging a sword with a seal doesn't give the sharingan a damn thing to work with as ShadowReij said. There's no way he'd know what that seal was for, much less have an idea his sword was going to be tagged with it.
> 
> All you're doing is reaching to fan-fiction levels to try and downplay because some people are downplaying your precious Naruto.


So according to you, Sasuke shouldn't even wonder why someone was trying to touch him with a seal? He shouldn't even wonder what happens when you put that same seal on a sword?

That's retarded.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Jun 4, 2015)

Arles Celes said:


> Eh, him and Sasuke are still gods in their verse.
> 
> If Salad and ChoCho were not around then they could go full mecha and nuke Shin sr. to oblivion.
> 
> They also wanted to interrogate him so they were holding killing intent.



This.

Though let's be honest, Naruto and Sasuke are still pretty rusty. Naruto deactivated Kurama's head over an attack which wouldn't kill him. Sasuke used his body, not Susanoo, to defend Sarada. 

Maybe Naruto should've used his Kage Bunshins to also train, not just play with Bolt. This is in hindsight, however. This was probably inevitable seeing as to their knowledge, no super threat was going to be around, especially not Mangekyou Sharingan users with certain abilities. 
People like to use DBZ, but even Goku and co lost power in the series, Akira Toriyama said he choose the post-Buu arc time to set the cast since that's when the Z fights were at the peak of their powers. There's also the Gohan case too. 

Without super threats/plans, there's no incentive to up-keep a characters' surreal battle standard. If you wanna go DC, that's why Superman was able to beat Ultraman. The former bettered himself constantly (trained, you can say) whereas the latter did nothing because he was accustomed to how things were.

A more in-manga example would have to be Hanzo, and perhaps Hiruzen depending on how you want to argue it.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> Implying Sasuke is supposed to have any idea what the seal on his palm is meant for.  You can't anticipate something you have absolutely no knowledge of to begin with.
> 
> You're severely reaching.



Why does this even matter? If someone has a seal on their friggin hand which is visible, and they're clearly trying to grab you, it's common sense to not allow the seal to make contact with you or any object.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> So according to you, Sasuke shouldn't even wonder why someone was trying to touch him with a seal? He shouldn't even wonder what happens when you put that same seal on a sword?
> 
> That's retarded.



Implying that Sasuke thought he was trying to touch him with a seal and not just grab him with his hand. You seem to think you know what Sasuke's thinking when you don't. And Sasuke had no idea the seal was placed on his sword. That's the entire point. Nobody can be expected to know that the seal on his palm was a seal one can place on a weapon as well. 

A lack of knowledge is what happened and that's to be expected. Sasuke isn't all knowing.



Pocalypse said:


> Why does this even matter? If someone has a seal on their friggin hand which is visible, and they're clearly trying to grab you, it's common sense to not allow the seal to make contact with you or any object.



So you expect Sasuke to know that a seal that he has no knowledge of on a palm is capable of tagging weapons, which allows one to manipulate said weapons? 

Looks like I was right. People expect Sasuke to be all knowing.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So you expect Sasuke to know that a seal that he has no knowledge of on a palm is capable of tagging weapons, which allows one to manipulate said weapons?
> 
> Looks like I was right. People expect Sasuke to be all knowing.



Lol what? It's a *seal*, aiming right towards him, by an enemy. 

It's obviously not going to be something good now is it?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Lol what? It's a *seal*, aiming right towards him, by an enemy.
> 
> It's obviously not going to be something good now is it?



I'll ask again. So how's Sasuke supposed to know a seal he has no knowledge of is capable of tagging weapons?

He clearly knew it wasn't something good as he attempted to use his sword to repel Shin Sr. hand, but there's no way he should be expected to know it's capable of tagging weapons.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> from Oro
> 
> Sasuke was hacking and slashing Juudara with his :ignoramus



He was using a god tier powerup. Sasuke when amping said sword with Raiton couldn't even scratch the Raikage.



Eliyua23 said:


> Naruto just pulled a fucking sword out of his stomach like it was a mosquito bite lets not exaggerate here



The problem is it shouldn't have pierced him in the first place.

It's nice to see that Kishi learned from none of his mistakes with the Kaguya fight.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> I'll ask again. So how's Sasuke supposed to know a seal he has no knowledge of is capable of tagging weapons?



Again he doesn't need to know he just need to avoid it.. .... you are missing the point..


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> He was using a god tier powerup. Sasuke when amping said sword with Raiton couldn't even scratch the Raikage.



but we know for a fact that at least some, if not all, of the god tier power up remained

Sasuke still has the rinnegan, he still has the Amenojikara, the ability given to him by Hagoromo

so using his feats before the power up to prove something is simply reaching


----------



## Azula (Jun 4, 2015)

Obviously sasuke learned nothing after nearly dying by danzo's seal.


----------



## N120 (Jun 4, 2015)

Is Kishi being sexist. First naru/saku are baby sitting, then they're getting trolled by some nobodies.

Maybe he was hurt in the past by some guy he knew.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

How did that even translate to being sexist.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

^ he is trolling

I think


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Again he doesn't need to know he just need to avoid it.. .... you are missing the point..



Which he did by repelling him with his sword. He had no idea the seal was capable of tagging weapons. 

So I'll pose the question again.

How's Sasuke supposed to know a seal he has no knowledge of is capable of tagging weapons?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> but we know for a fact that at least some, if not all, of the god tier power up remained
> 
> Sasuke still has the rinnegan, he still has the Amenojikara, the ability given to him by Hagoromo
> 
> so using his feats before the power up to prove something is simply reaching



Except what does Sasukes power that have to do with sir baldy bald TK'ing the sword through Naruto's gut? he doesn't have a god tier power up from RS. It doesn't make any sense for HIM being able to pierce Naruto.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

LazyWaka said:


> Except what does Sasukes power that have to do with sir baldy bald TK'ing the sword through Naruto's gut? he doesn't have a god tier power up from RS. It doesn't make any sense for HIM being able to pierce Naruto.



I just responded to your own statement, where you talked about Sasuke's power

you brought it up 

as for the TK being that strong, it just means having so many of the same MS gives that kind of boost to his TK

plus the possibility of hashi's dna being involved ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Kyu (Jun 4, 2015)

Makes zero sense how a sword not enhanced by chakra can pierce Naruto's cloak in the first place. A clone's half-assed KCM cloak tanked multiple sword strikes iirc.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> *Implying that Sasuke thought he was trying to touch him with a seal and not just grab him with his hand.* You seem to think you know what Sasuke's thinking when you don't. And Sasuke had no idea the seal was placed on his sword. That's the entire point. Nobody can be expected to know that the seal on his palm was a seal one can place on a weapon as well.
> 
> A lack of knowledge is what happened and that's to be expected. Sasuke isn't all knowing.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Second time somebody tagged Sasuke's ass with a seal_ 







*Spoiler*: _Yet another time somebody almost tags Sasuke's ass with a seal_ 







*Spoiler*: _Sasuke watching OTHER mutha fuckas getting their asses tagged with seals_ 






During combat, seals kill, period. 

Seals fuck you up. 

Seals rip extra holes in your ass.

Ain't nobody got time to sit around and contemplate the mystery of seals...

*Who gives a fuck what that seal is that's right in front of his face with his Sharingan ON.?*Ain't nothing else to talk about!
Somebody's trying to tag your ass with a seal, the proper reaction is...

FYI if ANYBODY EVER tries to tag *you* with ANY seal WHATSOEVER.
*Spoiler*: _MB... GOTW!_


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

Kyu said:


> Makes zero sense how a sword not enhanced by chakra can pierce Naruto's cloak in the first place. A clone's half-assed KCM cloak tanked multiple sword strikes iirc.



Well, technically the Kasangi (or whatever his stupid name is) is stronger. Tho, 4tails Narudo tanked that shit. 

4tails Narudo > full Kurama & SM  Narudo conformed?  

oh well. 

@CyberianGinseng

He's reaching as always. 
getting mad because Sasuke was trolled. lol


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Well, technically the Kasangi (or whatever his stupid name is) is stronger. Tho, 4tails Narudo tanked that shit.
> 
> 4tails Narudo > full Kurama & SM  Narudo conformed?
> 
> oh well.



what? 

you're trolling right?


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> what?
> 
> you're trolling right?



mm yeah? 

It's just Kishi's usual shit when he makes a character or ability too powerful. lol
This time Narudo and Sasuke were the victims.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 4, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> I just responded to your own statement, where you talked about Sasuke's power
> 
> you brought it up



Because you brought up Sasuke cutting Juubi Jin Madara with it.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> *Spoiler*: _Second time somebody tagged Sasuke's ass with a seal_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're spamming gifs, emoticons, and nonsense and presenting it as a coherent argument?  

Anyway, when you can prove Sasuke should know a seal he has absolutely no knowledge about can tag weapons then you might have something resembling an argument. I've presented the same question several times and nobody's been able to come forth with any proof whatsoever. 

Fact is that Sasuke was weary of the seal hence why he used his sword in an attempt to repel Shin Sr. hand, which was unfortunately caught by him. There's absolutely no way he can be expected to know the seal was capable of tagging his sword among other weapons as well. 

But a lot of people here expect him to be all knowing so I'm not exactly surprised.


----------



## N120 (Jun 4, 2015)

It's a seal. Something's up.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> mm yeah?
> 
> It's just Kishi's usual shit when he makes a character or ability too powerful. lol
> This time Narudo and Sasuke were the victims.



erm

having high durability does not mean having immunity to getting stabbed

the difference between Oro not being able to stab through KN4 cloak and Shin stabbing current Naruto are the users

it's the users that provide the force, the energy behind the weapon

a stronger character will be able to overcome durability of a character, that shrugged off attacks from a weaker character

it's simple



LazyWaka said:


> Because you brought up Sasuke cutting Juubi Jin Madara with it.



that was a response to another off topic post though


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

N120 said:


> It's a seal. Something's up.



And Sasuke realized that hence why he attempted to repel his hand with his sword, but there's no reason he should expect it's capable of tagging his sword. He has absolutely no knowledge of that seal.


----------



## Zef (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So you're spamming gifs, emoticons, and nonsense and presenting it as a coherent argument?
> 
> Anyway, when you can prove Sasuke should know a seal he has absolutely no knowledge about can tag weapons then you might have something resembling an argument. I've presented the same question several times and nobody's been able to come forth with any proof whatsoever.
> 
> ...



I don't understand what he says half the time.


Majority of his arguments are just using unrelated events, and pics as "evidence".


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

Zef said:


> I don't understand what he says half the time.
> 
> 
> Majority of his arguments are just using unrelated events, and pics as "evidence".



Simply enough, Sasuke had seen several sealing jutsu before being preformed either against him directly, or against the others. None of those times had a happy gift for the sealing jutsu victims.  

As such, Sasuke should have put 1 and 1 together.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> So you're spamming gifs, emoticons, and nonsense and presenting it as a coherent argument?
> 
> Anyway, when you can prove Sasuke should know a seal he has absolutely no knowledge about can tag weapons then you might have something resembling an argument. I've presented the same question several times and nobody's been able to come forth with any proof whatsoever.
> 
> ...




It is a coherent argument. 


A shit load of examples of seals Sasuke has *personally* faced in combat. 
Only one of those instances was not an attack. 
Only one other of those instances was not a seal being transferred to something with a touch.
When seals got placed on something, SHIT happened.
Ergo mutha fucka, seals are absolutely EVIL in combat
*But according to you,* that's NOT a *clue* that you should *never* under any circumstances *allow* an opponent to *touch* you or anything you own with a *seal*?


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> It is a coherent argument.
> 
> 
> A shit load of examples of seals Sasuke has *personally* faced in combat.
> ...



More shouting and spamming  of nonsense while still not presenting anything that suggests Sasuke should expect a seal he has absolutely knowledge of to be capable of tagging his sword. 

Should he be weary of seals? Yes
Should he be expected to know the seal is capable of tagging his sword? No. 

And you've presented absolutely nothing that suggests he should.



Zef said:


> I don't understand what he says half the time.
> 
> 
> Majority of his arguments are just using unrelated events, and pics as "evidence".



Yea I'm close to being finished with this argument. At this point he can't seem to make a post without bolding every letter in it, spamming gifs and emoticons, etc. Not to mention he can't even answer the question I asked or provide the proof to even prove his argument.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Should he be expected to know it can tag his sword? No.



Yes...

As shown with Minato's and Tobirama's seal, which had no problem tagging an inanimate object....


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> More shouting and spamming  of nonsense while still not presenting anything that suggests Sasuke should expect a seal he has absolutely knowledge of to be capable of tagging his sword.
> 
> Should he be weary of seals? Yes
> Should he be expected to know it can tag his sword? No.
> ...


Has *most* of the seals he *ever* faced been transferable? Yes.

Should he be weary of seals for that reason. Yes.

Was he weary of the seal? No. He only barely reacted to his sword being grabbed, *not the seal.*

Was that retarded? Yes.

Unfortunately, you haven't presented even an argument at all.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Yes...
> 
> As shown with Minato's and Tobirama's seal, which had no problem tagging an inanimate object....



And this guy isn't either one of them, so no, he certainly shouldn't expect it. 



CyberianGinseng said:


> Has *most* of the seals he *ever* faced been transferable? Yes.



Are those seals the one Shin Sr. used this chapter? No. Does he have any knowledge whatsoever about this seal? No. 



> Should he be weary of seals for that reason. Yes.
> 
> Was he weary of the seal? No. He only barely reacted to his sword being grabbed, *not the seal.*



And yes, he certainly was weary of the seal. He used his sword in an attempt to repel Shin Sr. hand, which unfortunately ended up getting caught when attempting to swing it at him. Try actually reading the chapter.



> Was that retarded? Yes.



No it wasn't because he certainly was weary of the seal as I just explained above. 



> Unfortunately, you haven't presented even an argument at all.



I've presented a perfectly capable argument. It's you who can't even present an argument that doesn't pertain to you spamming nonsense, gifs, emoticons, and whatever else. Nor have you provided any proof to backup your claim.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> And this guy isn't either one of them, so no, he certainly shouldn't expect it.



The point is you see a seal don't let anything you own get near it... 

Sauce should have known that considering his own history with seals..


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> The point is you see a seal don't let anything you own get near it...



Uh no. Just because you've encountered such an ability before doesn't mean you should be expected to see an ability like that every time you encounter a seal, especially since abilities like that aren't exactly common.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

so Sasuke can't put 2+2 together now apparently


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> And this guy isn't either one of them, so no, he certainly shouldn't expect it.
> 
> Are those seals the one Shin Sr. used this chapter? No. Does he have any knowledge whatsoever about this seal? No.


Irrelevant. It's an unknown *danger*. He needs no information other than *it's really really dangerous* to let an opponent touch you with *any* kind of *seal ever.*


> And yes, he certainly was weary of the seal. He used his sword in an attempt to repel Shin Sr., which unfortunately ended up getting caught when attempting to swing it at him. Try actually reading the chapter.


No, he wasn't. And you can't post the pic where he's alarmed at the seal we know he MUST have seen. He's only alarmed at his sword being grabbed.





> No it wasn't because he certainly was weary of the seal as I just explained above.


Post the pic of his *alarm* at the seal itself, NOT the grabbing of his sword.





> Unfortunately, you haven't presented even an argument at all.
> 
> I've presented a perfectly capable argument. It's you who can't even present an argument that doesn't pertain to you spamming nonsense, gifs, emoticons, and whatever else.


Unfortunately, you *still* haven't presented even an argument at all. Your argument technique is deny and deny and deny actual manga facts.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> so Sasuke can't put 2+2 together now apparently



Altair21 tried desperately to present Sasuke as a retard to save his power grace. 
just in the other thread Sasuke can't use Susanoo, S/T, ST or shinshin to save Salad without getting hit. 



> Unfortunately, you still haven't presented even an argument at all. Your argument technique is deny and deny and deny actual manga facts.



Go figure.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Uh no. Just because you've encountered such an ability before doesn't mean you should be expected to see an ability like that every time you encounter a seal, especially since abilities like that aren't exactly common.



Still missing the point... The ability forget about it. because either way.... the point is


> You see a Seal
> You know it will fuck shit up
> Then don't let anything you own near it.

That's all


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> Irrelevant. It's an unknown *danger*. He needs no information other than *it's really really dangerous* to let an opponent touch you with *any* kind of *seal ever.*



He certainly does need information. Shin Sr. seal is not a seal he's encountered before, so there's absolutely no reason for him to believe it's capable of tagging his sword. 



> No, he wasn't. And you can't post the pic where he's alarmed at the seal we know he MUST have seen.



Yes he certainly was. Why do you think he's attempting to swing his sword at Shin's hand?  When he did it ended up getting caught. 



> He's only alarmed at his sword being grabbed.Post the pic of his *alarm* at the seal itself, NOT the grabbing of his sword.



Not explaining it again. Read the chapter and read above. 



> Unfortunately, you *still* haven't presented even an argument at all. Your argument technique is deny and deny and deny actual manga facts.



I certainly have. You failing to comprehend it is more on you than it is to me.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Altair21 tried desperately to present Sasuke as a retard to save his power grace.
> just in the other thread Sasuke can't use Susanoo, S/T, ST or shinshin to save Salad without getting hit.
> 
> 
> ...



Altair should do Sasuke's character a favor and stop trying to defend him


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Still missing the point... The ability forget about it..... the point is
> 
> 
> >Seal
> ...



And you're still missing the point as always and I won't repeat myself again. You spamming the same emoticon over and over doesn't help your argument in anyway either. It just makes you look like a sad little puppy crying out for attention. Something which is very unbecoming. Stop.


----------



## jonnty6 (Jun 4, 2015)

Perhaps this may have been a wake up call to naruto though guys.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

@altair
Yea, yea.. if that's makes you fall asleep at night.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> @altair
> Yea, yea.. if that's makes you fall asleep at night.



I sleep perfectly fine as it is, but thank you for the concern.



jonnty6 said:


> Perhaps this may have been a wake up call to naruto though guys.



Probably a wake up call to both him and Sasuke. Not that they would've needed it if the amount of PIS in this chapter was nonexistent.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> so Sasuke can't put 2+2 together now apparently



You would need the other 2 to do that though, sharingan doesn't automatically provide that.


----------



## Savage (Jun 4, 2015)

Of all those seals posted none of them have any effect on inanimate objects. So how is sasuke, who did the right thing in slashing Shin sr hand, suppose to know it will effect his sword?

Hiraishin only acts as a doorway for the user to teleport and has no side effects otherwise


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Of all those seals posted none of them have any effect on inanimate objects. So how is sasuke, who did the right thing in slashing Shin sr hand, suppose to know it will effect his sword?



dude 2+2..


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Jun 4, 2015)

Ahahahaha. Were are all those people who kept claiming Naruto wasn't rusty last week?

How does it feel to get BTFO by Kurama?


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

Savage said:


> Of all those seals posted none of them have any effect on inanimate objects. So how is sasuke, who did the right thing in slashing Shin sr hand, suppose to know it will effect his sword?


FTG seals *were* placed on inanimate objects.

Reverse four symbols seal was dangerous just to be near it, period.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> dude 2+2..



How based off just the seal? The sharingan has many abilities, magical brain db of all the techs in the world and all their seals isn't one of them. So how does Sasuke get the other 2 based off just the seal?


----------



## Savage (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> dude 2+2..



more like 2+X



nearly every seal sasuke has come in contact with require contact with the body.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

Still not getting it?

1+1 =?



Again ignore the ability of the seal..

The whole point is

- Seal -
- Dangerous -
- Don't get anything you own near it -


----------



## Nomar (Jun 4, 2015)

DarkTorrent said:


> erm
> 
> having high durability does not mean having immunity to getting stabbed
> 
> ...



These guys have shown exactly 0 to put them above the Oro that fought 4 tails Naruto. They are not even on that level. If I could post images I would show you the Kusanagi feat. That sword hit him dragged him for like a mile and then pinned him to a wall and still couldn't pierce him.

I will go so far as to say based on feats. 4 Tails Naruto would have murdered these two. Kishi slipped up big time this chapter.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 4, 2015)

the hialrious thing is those panels could have been interpreted in a way that would present a better defence of Sasuke

but nope, lets go with the one that makes him even more retarded 



Nomar said:


> These guys have shown exactly 0 to put them above the Oro that fought 4 tails Naruto. They are not even on that level. If I could post images I would show you the Kusanagi feat. That sword hit him dragged him for like a mile and then pinned him to a wall and still couldn't pierce him.
> 
> I will go so far as to say based on feats. 4 Tails Naruto would have murdered these two. Kishi slipped up big time this chapter.



you are right that Shin hasn't really shown anything feat wise that puts him above Oro over all yet except for fighting stronger versions of Naruto and Sasuke( and being able to pierce a more durable version of Naruto, but that doesn't count atm because it is the point of the controversy)

but we are supposed to assume that he is due to power inflation

simply put shounen mangas usually follow a simple formula of the next villain being stronger than the previous one, plus what I already mentioned about the level of characters he is fighting

so unless other reasons to assume that manga went through a major power deflation for no reason will appear, it's safer to assume that Shin actually is stronger than Oro and his TK is just that strong


----------



## Savage (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> FTG seals *were* placed on inanimate objects.
> 
> *Reverse four symbols seal was dangerous just to be near it, period.*
> 
> It's not rocket science.


you guys are quick. I added hiraishin to the post after you quoted me.

You mean the seal obito called out by name and told sasuke to get away?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Still not getting it?
> 
> 1+1 =?
> 
> ...



Buuut you need to know the ability of said seal to know why it's dangerous,what danger does it cause, the other 1 so to speak. For all case and purposes it might not even need contact with the target to be dangerous. That's why Naruto hung back as well. So once again how does sharingan alone determine this?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> So once again how does sharingan alone determine this?



What are you asking? Sauce saw the seal on baldy's hand. determine what?


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> What are you asking? Sauce saw the seal on baldy's hand. determine what?



Determine why the seal is dangerous and what damage does it cause?


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Determine why the seal is dangerous and what damage does it cause?



Every seal that was shown has been dangerous. If the seal isn't done by you or your friend it is automatically dangerous... no need to have to grip your brain about it... 

Again don't care about the damage since you already know it will somehow fuck shit up..

That's pretty much it.


----------



## D4truf (Jun 4, 2015)

I would like to play devils advocate for Naruto here.

I actually think that we've seen growth from Naruto in this chapter as a fighter, not because he let himself get caught with a sword, but because he did something he only showcased a few times in part 2. 

He analysed the abilities of his opponents carefully and realised that Baldy used his Eye power to make Shin move. That's a trait the greats of the manga used constantly to win fights, namely Itachi, Minato, etc. 

This demonstrates that he has matured and is not rushing into fights without a plan, rather he looks at his opponents carefully and then strikes. 

He may have gotten a little rusty, but he's become more analytical over the years.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

D4truf said:


> I would like to play devils advocate for Naruto here.
> 
> I actually think that we've seen growth from Naruto in this chapter as a fighter, not because he let himself get caught with a sword, but because he did something he only showcased a few times in part 2.
> 
> ...



I would hope so. He's the Hokage for crying out loud.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Every seal that was shown has been dangerous. If the seal isn't done by you or your friend it is automatically dangerous... no need to have a grip your brain about it...
> 
> Again don't care about the damage since you already know it will somehow fuck shit up..



Buuuut if you don't know what it does you can't avoid being "fucked up", you need to know what it actually does to counter. Hell simply staying away could "fuck shit up" also. So no. Just seeing a seal tells you nothing. Sharingan or no Sharingan.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

Savage said:


> Of all those seals posted none of them have any effect on inanimate objects. So how is sasuke, who did the right thing in slashing Shin sr hand, suppose to know it will effect his sword?
> 
> Hiraishin only acts as a doorway for the user to teleport and has no side effects otherwise



Who would want a seal like FTG seal that never vanish to be placed on them? 
Yes, it does not have a side effect, but the same deal still applies because if an enemy got that seal
on them, they are more or less fucked.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 4, 2015)

> Buuuut if you don't know what it does you can't avoid being "fucked up", Hell simply staying away could "fuck shit up" also. So no.



If you are not near that seal you can't get fucked up by that seal.. All seals that has been shown in the manga needs you to be in close proximity to that seal to even have an affect you or the object that has it..


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 4, 2015)

So we're talking about Sasuke.

In a Naruto thread.

What are the odds?


----------



## Savage (Jun 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> Who would want a seal like FTG seal that never vanish to be placed on them?
> Yes, it does not have a side effect, but the same deal still applies because if an enemy got that seal
> on them, they are more or less fucked.



But if they know about/can react to the ftg seal then it's not ass dangerous.

i.e. madara, obito, killer bee


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> If you are not near that seal you can't get fucked up.. All seals that has been shown in the manga needs you to be in close proximity to that seal to even have an affect you or the object that has it..



How so? Sasuke had seals on his arms to summon weapons. Keep away doesn't do anything in that regard. Once again simply knowing something is dangerous tells you nothing, that is 1 + x. You need to know HOW it is dangerous to properly engage the problem, that is 1 + 1.


----------



## Altair21 (Jun 4, 2015)

ShadowReij said:


> How so? Sasuke had seals on his arms to summon weapons. Keep away doesn't do anything in that regard. Once again simply knowing something is dangerous tells you nothing, that is 1 + x. You need to know HOW it is dangerous to properly engage the problem, that is 1 + 1.


----------



## Zef (Jun 4, 2015)

Luiz said:


> So we're talking about Sasuke.
> 
> In a Naruto thread.
> 
> What are the odds?



It's Dat insecurity. 

Though to be fair I think OP himself mentioned Sasuke. 
Oh well My only opinion on the matter is this: Naruto and Sasuke are equal.
No more of this Naruto>>>>>>>>>>>Sasuke crap I see.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 4, 2015)

"Peace has cost you your strength. Victory has defeated you."


----------



## namezox (Jun 4, 2015)

why would anyone be surprised? There is no one in Naruto world be able to match Naruto and Susake's strength.  There were peace for many years and no one to match their strength. There were no real reason to train like they were used to.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 4, 2015)

Altair21 said:


> I'll ask again. So how's Sasuke supposed to know a seal he has no knowledge of is capable of tagging weapons?
> 
> He clearly knew it wasn't something good as he attempted to use his sword to repel Shin Sr. hand, but there's no way he should be expected to know it's capable of tagging weapons.



Clearly the point went over your head. 

Sasuke doesn't need to know the mechanics of the seal, he knows it's dangerous, it's heading towards him so he should have done better in avoiding it completely. I can understand if Sasuke got blindsided with the seal like how Minato negated Obito's control over the Kyuubi in an instant but Sasuke had clear sight of this.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 4, 2015)

Savage said:


> But if they know about/can react to the ftg seal then it's not ass dangerous.
> 
> i.e. madara, obito, killer bee



mmm, yes it is? 

Minato never wanted to Kill B, and he stopped his attack to begin with. If he was an asshole he could have simply teleported Kurama's TBB to B's face for example. Or he could teleport to him while he is sleeping and kill him. And it makes the victim his bitch forever basically. 


- Obito got slashed after 17 years off being tagged, and only survived because he became the Juubi's host. When Tobirama tagged him again, he got hit several times as well. Not everyone has the Juubi's Jinshuuriki's healing ability level, you know? 

- Madara was never tagged.



Pocalypse said:


> Clearly the point went over your head.
> 
> Sasuke doesn't need to know the mechanics of the seal, he knows it's dangerous, it's heading towards him so he should have done better in avoiding it completely. I can understand if Sasuke got blindsided with the seal like how Minato negated Obito's control over the Kyuubi in an instant but Sasuke had clear sight of this.



he simply does not get it. Too many people tried already.


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 4, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Every seal that was shown has been dangerous. If the seal isn't done by you or your friend it is automatically dangerous... no need to have to grip your brain about it...
> 
> Again don't care about the damage since you already know it will somehow fuck shit up..
> 
> That's pretty much it.



Exactly. Now it would have made sense if Sasuke wanted to test whether he wanted to grab him or his sword by sticking it out there but the obvious follow up would be to chidori his ass since you have the opportunity how but nope. Dat PIS man 


D4truf said:


> I would like to play devils advocate for Naruto here.
> 
> I actually think that we've seen growth from Naruto in this chapter as a fighter, not because he let himself get caught with a sword, but because he did something he only showcased a few times in part 2.
> 
> ...



You mean he's gotten more lazy. If he really was more analytical he would have sent some clones to also fight and see how they handled them if they even could.


ShadowReij said:


> Buuuut if you don't know what it does you can't avoid being "fucked up", you need to know what it actually does to counter. Hell simply staying away could "fuck shit up" also. So no. Just seeing a seal tells you nothing. Sharingan or no Sharingan.



Seeing how sealing jutsu are some of the most powerful and decisive jutsu in the entire verse it should be common knowledge for any ninja to not get caught in a sealing jutsu, there is no way it could turn out good for you.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 4, 2015)

Naruto as Hokage hasn't even got time to spend with his son and people thought he'd be vigorously training? 

He's likely as strong as he was, but his sense of battle was obviously going to be diminished due to not fighting for several years. This doesn't mean that suddenly he's beatable by fodder, but that his time away from fighting has dulled his reactions.

He's a blade that's lost it's edge.


----------



## Pocalypse (Jun 4, 2015)

The key thing with Naruto is combat sense which he has lost. He hasn't fought for years and hasn't been active on the battlefield, this can take a toll on your combat sense. One of the reasons why Madara was a great fighter, not talking about just power but his combat sense was always there.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 4, 2015)

tupadre97 said:


> Seeing how sealing jutsu are some of the most powerful and decisive jutsu in the entire verse it should be common knowledge for any ninja to not get caught in a sealing jutsu, there is no way it could turn out good for you.



We're talking a seal to a tech, not a sealing tech, two completely different things. Shin's tech does not fall under the later.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jun 4, 2015)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> I don't understand how someone who can constantly train could get rusty. This isn't like Dragon Ball Z where Gohan spent years of not training to get weaker.



Not just Gohan but Goku as well. Remember Piccolo's statement he made about Goku at the start of DBZ about him going a bit soft due to his family life that made him less powerful than he could've been if he wasn't focus on his family and more on his training. Anyway, I suppose it's the same with Naruto. He still trains but not as much since he have to take care of his family.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2015)

It's PIS...he can still go. The impression that I got from the Kyuubi was that Naruto still has the juice to go way better. And I think people are taking this scene way too seriously. It was comical and just a way to set a foundation for talking about family.


----------



## Savage (Jun 4, 2015)

Hussain said:


> mmm, yes it is?
> 
> Minato never wanted to Kill B, and he stopped his attack to begin with. If he was an asshole he could have simply teleported Kurama's TBB to B's face for example. Or he could teleport to him while he is sleeping and kill him. And it makes the victim his bitch forever basically.


I thought minato stopped his attack because B was ready with his sword. I'm sure they removed the seal afterwards. That's why minato and the edo kages didn't immediately arrive to the battle scene.


> - Obito got slashed after 17 years off being tagged, and only survived because he became the Juubi's host. When Tobirama tagged him again, he got hit several times as well. Not everyone has the Juubi's Jinshuuriki's healing ability level, you know?


He got slashed the first time because madara was trying to revive himself and obito was resisting(he also didn't know the seal was there). You are right about obito being hit but I just wanted to note that he put the flames on his back to prevent that again. And after that moment it never happened again(I don't think he knew he was tagged by tobirama either). Of course like you said most people don't have the luxury to take hits like that, but if they have knowledge on how the hiraishin seal works and know if they're tagged then the seal is mut 


> - Madara was never tagged.


Nevermind then. Did minato just go into sage mode and try to blitz him then?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Jun 4, 2015)

@Savage
threw a kunai in front of him before that but basically yeah


As for this sasuke thing yeah he underestimated his opponent basically. He even realized what the seal did later on in the chapter and was pretty much like "dammit".

Of course if he knew what the move did he would have handled it differently but that is not how battle works...also it's a hint of PIS/CIS as well.


----------



## Summers (Jun 4, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> *Spoiler*: _Second time somebody tagged Sasuke's ass with a seal_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love it when folks put these connections together. bless these forums.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 4, 2015)

Another thing we're not I think thinking carefully about is that the antagonists now are liberally using techniques that literally no one could figure how to get past until the end of the series. Characters barely formed a strategy to fight space/time techniques.


----------



## Qtekk (Jun 4, 2015)

Not a surprise with how peaceful the nardoverse has been since now. Googly eyes shouldn't of gotten both of them since Shin got almost wrecked easily.


----------



## CyberianGinseng (Jun 4, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _2 + 2 = ?_ 




*And neither Sasuke nor his fanboys would realize Stormtroopers can't shoot straight and most Redshirt guys die.*


----------



## Elite Uchiha (Jun 5, 2015)

CyberianGinseng said:


> *Spoiler*: _Second time somebody tagged Sasuke's ass with a seal_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, repped brah.


----------



## Meat (Jun 5, 2015)

Naruto is rusty according to Kurama and also Naruto himself confirmed it. I would defend Naruto by saying it is just PIS and this is Kishi's very very bad writing but seeing these insecure Naruto fanboys turning this into a "Naruto VS Sasuke" thread... oh well, there is nothing we can do against manga canon facts:

Kurama: "Naruto is rusty. Pathetic"
Naruto: "Damn... he got us. Kurama is right."

and that Naruto shocked face knowing he messed up.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 5, 2015)

Honestly the funniest thing I have ever seen is Naruto's face when he is stabbed. 


No reaction and no sign of pain he just stares at the sword like "Really sword? God dammit."


----------



## l0rdza0n (Jun 5, 2015)

are they getting rusty?  no doubt about it

but let's face it.. they're also overpowered beyond belief! 

Naruto and the sauce HAVE NO EQUALS except each other..

they cannot possibly go all out because Shin would be dust

literal dust

come on guys.. they're still the same OP monsters they are..

just rusty


----------

